# Festplattenproblem



## Knoppers (9. Mai 2008)

Hi

seit einiger Zeit gibt eine ( oder beide ) meiner zwei Festplatten manchmal in unregelmäßigen Abständen ein Klacken von sich. Es ist genau das gleiche Klackern, wie das, das auftritt, wenn man dern PC herunterfährt oder in den Standbymodus wechselt. Es ist möglich, dass die Platte danach für ein paar Sekunden ausfällt, was aber seltener vorkommt. Ansonsten laufen die Festplatten flüssig und ohne Probleme.
Woher kann das Klackern kommen? Mit der Zeit ist es schon extrem nervig geworden.

mfg Knoppers


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. Mai 2008)

Soviel ich weiß rührt dieses Klackern von der Bewegung der Leseköpfe her (die Mechanik, die deren Arme bewegt). Moderne Festplatten haben sogenannten Automativ Accoustic Management um diese Geräusche zu minimieren indem einfach die Leseköpfe langsamer bewegt werden. Ich denke das ist nichts beunruhigendes allerdings bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher :/


----------



## Knoppers (9. Mai 2008)

Ich meine nicht das ständige Rattern. Das Geräusch ist wie schon gesagt das gleiche, wies auch beim runterfahren ganz am Ende kommt.


----------



## akrite (10. Mai 2008)

...ohne jetzt die große Panik verursachen zu wollen, aber es könnte sich evtl. ein sogenannter Headcrash andeuten. Sichere Deine wichtigsten Daten von der Platte bevor sie endgültig den Geist aufgibt. Manchmal kündigen die Festplatten einen solchen Headcrash an. Dieser kommt von einem hohen mechanischen Streß, häufiges hoch und runterfahren des PCs z.B. dazu gehört auch Standby-Modus der HDD. Festplatten laufen am liebsten 365/24 !


----------



## Knoppers (10. Mai 2008)

Kann man irgendwie herausfinden, welche Platte es ist, ohne eine von ihnen Abzuklemmen?


----------



## fluessig (10. Mai 2008)

Es kann auch sein, dass du irgenwelche Energiesparmechanismen angeschaltet hast, die deine Festplatten bei Inaktivität ausschalten. 
Schau mal in die Systemsteuerung in die Energieoptionen, ob da ein Zeitwert für das ausschalten der Festplatten angegeben. Früher waren solche Mechanismen auch hardwareseitig implementiert worden, z.B. von Seagate Platten kenn ich das noch. Ich hatte ein Modell, wo sich das Stromsparen nicht ausschalten lies, auch nicht mit der vom Hersteller angebotenen Software (war noch zu Win95 Zeiten) - naja, seitdem kauf ich keine Seagate Platten mehr.


----------



## PC Heini (10. Mai 2008)

Um herauszufinden, welche Platte es wirklich ist, kommste um das einzelne abklemmen nicht herum. Es gibt auch  ( leider ) noch keine Software, die Dir ein ableben einer HD anzeigt.
Zb. habe ich hier eine externe HD, die hat beim schreiben ein leichtes, kontinuierliches und schnelles klacken. Die ist jedoch nicht schlimm, weil ja der Lese- Schreibkopf arbeitet. Schlimmer wäre es, wenns ohne Lese- schreibbetrieb wäre.


----------



## Knoppers (10. Mai 2008)

Ich hab mal nachgeguckt, aber automatisches Ausschalten bei Inaktivität ist ausgeschaltet. Das Klackern kommt außerdem immer Zufällig, egal ob die Platte jetzt groß arbeitet oder nicht. (Jedoch hab ich das Gefühl, dass Sie bei Spielen öfter Klackert). 
Ich persönlich vermute einen Wackelkontakt in oder an der Platte, die 12V Stecker habe ich aber schon gecheckt.
Werde jetzt mal eine der Festplatten abklemmen.


----------

